# New to 4cycle



## hayseed79 (May 19, 2019)

I got a cub cadet cc4125 weed eater thats 4 cycle and it won't accelerate.I have replaced the fuel lines,fuel filter,air filter rebuilt the carb.Its like its not getting fuel.If I press the primer bulb it will rev up then go back to an idle.Any suggestions?

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## CacaoBoy (May 20, 2019)

My first thought is a misadjustment or break in throttle cable/linkage


----------



## hayseed79 (May 29, 2019)

Linkage is hooked up and works as it should and the only adjustment is idle speed.New carb on the way

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

